
How the elderly lose their rights - duncan_bayne
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/10/09/how-the-elderly-lose-their-rights
======
caseysoftware
The conversation on this one earlier this week was excellent:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15393270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15393270)

~~~
duncan_bayne
Hah! I missed that entirely. Thanks for the pointer.

------
duncan_bayne
Pleasingly, Parks has since been charged with literally hundreds of felonies:
[https://www.reviewjournal.com/crime/grand-jury-indicts-
nevad...](https://www.reviewjournal.com/crime/grand-jury-indicts-nevada-
guardian-on-more-than-200-charges/)

~~~
synicalx
That is very pleasing indeed, thanks for sharing!

------
debatem1
You know, it's a real bad plan to pull a con that you can't stop from working
on you. Someday, everybody lucky enough gets old...

